# Wanted -- Fisher plow shoe bracket



## dfor (Dec 23, 1999)

I only need the bracket (#1). If anyone has the pair and is looking to sell, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dfor (Dec 23, 1999)

This is actually the bracket I'm looking for. 2 holes only.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a brand new set in the box still, never opened. part number 50700. I can sell it to your for $140 plus shipping if interested.


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Snow Miser said:


> i have a brand new set in the box still, never opened. part number 50700. I can sell it to your for $140 plus shipping if interested.


That is actually the entire shoe kit, he just needs one bracket which is part #29743 and costs far less than $140.00


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Dsmits1984 said:


> That is actually the entire shoe kit, he just needs one bracket which is part #29743 and costs far less than $140.00


If he only needs one,then he has one?
So then he can make his own. Using the other as a model.
That would be cheapest.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

A little late but, There you go @dfor 
29743 - FISHER EXTREME V, XV2, XLS SHOE BRACKET, FISHER SNOWPLOW REPLACEMENT PARTS, FISHER PLOW PARTS, FISHER ACCESSORIES (fishersnowplowparts.com)


----------

